# Attempted cath placement



## courtney_stutler (Oct 4, 2012)

When is it appropriate to bill for an attempted cath placement?  The needle was passed through the subclavian vein but the guidewire would not advance, same for the external jugular vein.  Should we code 36561-53 or is there a rule of thumb of how far the wire should go to be billed?  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## lindacoder (Oct 4, 2012)

First of all I would make sure that your CPT code is correct.  36561 is for an infusaport.  A vas cath could either be 36556 or 36558(tunneled). I would then add the 53 modifier with records available.


----------



## courtney_stutler (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, it is a port.  Thank you for your response.


----------

